# C.atrox bite and recovery pics



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this has just been emailed to me, thought I would share, id be interested to hear peoples views on the fasciotomy well numerous ones actually.

I have read discussions about fasciotomies before but I wont go into them until I have heard some opinions, so anyone that knows about them please comment.

Animal Resque Reptielenopvangcentrum


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice pics there Si, not for the guy thought lol

Im really quite suprised they cut it like that, i didnt seem swollen all that much, but im sure they know better...

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

They really are some impressive scars, it amazing how much swelling there actually was from only a small amount of venom having actually being injected. the surgical procedure to reduce the swelling actually seemed to do more harm than good and i thought many medical institutes didnt do them now unless there was severe danger of the swelling actually taking out the limb that has been affected. Ive seen many pics before of invenomation and ive seen far worse swelling without that procedure being performed.
his recovery time is actually based on the surgical procedure now and not the snake bite, seems defeatist.
my husband tells me you keep hots, have you ever been bitten and had this procedure?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well after doing some quick scouting its been discussed elsewhere and people think that it was a badly treated bite with unnecessary surgery which was what I was thinking but wanted other input before I said it really.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I was under the impression that it was a pretty rare thing and only done in extreme circumstances as a last resort if it doesnt respond to AV treatment, but no I havnt been bitten and have only been keeping a very short while.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ow, ow.. ow.. that looks incredibly painful! Glad it healed so well and looks much better than I expected by the end but must have been a tough journey to get there.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I was under the impression that it was a pretty rare thing and only done in extreme circumstances as a last resort if it doesnt respond to AV treatment, but no I havnt been bitten and have only been keeping a very short while.


thats what i thought too. i think the guy has been royally f:censor:d over by the doctors who treated that


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Normally the doctors will measure intracompartmental pressure and only perform fasciotomies if the pressure goes beyond certain thresholds (I'm not sure what those thresholds are unfortunately) However, there are doctors who believe that in the case of Rattler bites then a fasciotomy is essential. Read any of the papers by Dr Sean Busch (sp?) he is pretty much the authority on treating bites by _Crotalus_ sp.

That seemed like using a sledgehammer to crack a nut


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have been reading a bit more into them tonight and have come across people who have been told they need them and refused and been fine and also people that have been told they need them without the doctors even checking the pressure.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice find si


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

ive watched venom ER thats the medical show that Dr Sean Bush is on, he has actually performed that procedure but he doesnt do it on every bite.
Every bite is different and its seems that more often than not doctors know very little about snake bite reactions and go by what they have seen in medical journals, i think it should be compulsary that doctors who are going to be in the position to possibly treat snake bites need to actually have training in it and not just read up on how they are treated


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeah definately especially in the states where crotalus bites are common, I have heard mention before of them being performed to bump up costs but I only read that briefly and it was a comment on another forum cant remember who said it or which forum, but anyone can comment of forums so you never know whats true and whats not.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

i agree completely, god knows i wouldnt go to see whatever doc treated him for that snake bite. seems like he has been messed with to me.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Bite treatment*

I think that most medics/hospitals are likely to treat a wet bite in completely different ways.

I was on the wrong end of a *Vipera berus* two years ago (Ive worked professionally with 100's) resulting in hospital treatment.

The lead medic (actually an Army surgeon) tried to convince me to have my whole arm put in a pressure bandage!

I refused point blank as I though this would complicate things.

He eventually agreed it would have been a bad move.

The problem (in the UK) is most Hospitals only see a handful of bites in any decade so are not up to current procedures.

Best option is......dont get bitten (easy to say I know!!)


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

That is exactly the reason i dont keep hots!!
Thats so scary, it was 1 bite!! From 1 fang!!

I also dont understand why he had to be cut like that?
Is there anyone that can shed light, i'm not clued up on venomous animals.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well basically in very simple terms cos thats all I know about them, but the cuts are called fasciotomies they are basically cuts to relieve pressure build up in the tissue and potentially save the arm


----------

